
Will Listen Later – Save and Play YouTube and SoundCloud Links - arlitsa
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/will-listen-later/lpjpiocccpdnkigkkmcfgpablkmapipf?hl=en
======
arlitsa
Are you ever too busy to listen to a song you come across right then and
there? Will Listen Later is a Chrome extension which allows you to quickly
save songs and videos from Youtube or Soundcloud for later from the right
click menu when you are too busy to enjoy them now.

Also features a built-in media player, allowing you to access all the
functionality you'd come to expect from Youtube or SoundCloud.

Please let me know what you think so I can improve on it!

~~~
JoshTriplett
The biggest thing I wonder about that the description doesn't easily answer:

How is this better than YouTube's "Watch Later" playlist?

One obvious answer is that it supports Soundcloud as well, but for YouTube,
what's the advantage? Just the browser integration, or something more?

